# (H) Forscherliga



## Nifli (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Unsere Gilde bzw den Namen " Una strenui sumus" gibt es schon länger nur wir haben sie nie weiter ausgebaut was sich doch jetzt mal endlich ändern soll ^^

Unsere Vorstellungen sind absolut stressfrei... 

Wir sind keine Teenys mehr und möchte auch diejenigen ansprechen die die 30 +/- schon überschritten haben oder sagen wir es mal so .. die geistige Reifheit sollte schon da sein - Ausnahmen bestätigen ja die Regel. :-)

wir planen keine Raidgilde (man soll nie nie sagen) aber natürlich wäre es prima wenn man die 5er Dungeons Gildenintern angehen kann oder anderes auf die Beine stellt ohne sich einen Kopf zumachen wenn man vorm Boss das zeitliche segnet weil was schiefgelaufen ist ... also ganz einfach gesagt: ohne Stress eine Ini machen

Wenn für Dich nur DPS..GS..oder Epic wichtig ist dann wären wir nicht die passende Gilde für Dich

Bist Du es leid im Gildenchat der Alleinunterhalter zusein? Kein "Hallo" oder kein "tschüss" von anderen zulesen .. nein ich meine damit nicht das man bei uns eine Anmeldepflicht hat aber ich denke Ihr wisst  wie ich es meine :-)

Man könnte wahrscheinlich noch einen ganzen Roman hier schreiben was ich aber nicht tue denn wenn Ihr euch jetzt schon angesprochen fühlt meldet euch doch einfach und wir sehen weiter :-)

Ich freue mich auf euch

LG Nifli

PS: schreibt einfach eine PN oder direkt ingame einen Member v.d. Gilde anflüstern


----------



## Ursus (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Nifli,
deine Suche spricht mich doch sehr angenehm an und ich würde gerne mal mein Glück bei euch probieren.
Ich bin kein Raider, das Alter passt auch ganz gut und der Rest hört sich ja auch ganz angenehm an.
Meine Nerven mit RND-Groups Instanzen zu bewältigen sind erschöft.
Wie kann ich euch denn im Spiel erreichen?

Gruß,
Ursus


----------



## Nifli (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Ursus,

Du kannst mich momentan ingame am besten mit meinem Twink "Lifli" erreichen. 

Bis dahin :-)

LG Nifli


----------



## Mindadar (14. Dezember 2010)

Kenn die gilde zwar nich aber free push weil selber server


----------



## qqqqq942 (14. Dezember 2010)

GZ zu der Gildenwerbung - die ist wirklich gut.

Aber so viel alte Knacker sind nichts für mich


----------



## Nifli (15. Dezember 2010)

Uff....so alt sind wir ja nun auch noch nicht   


hehe..aber warte mal Du Jungspunt..du kommst da auch mal hin   


LG Nifli


----------



## Nifli (28. Dezember 2010)

...mal kräftig nach oben schieben


----------



## Nifli (17. Januar 2011)

Ich Grüße euch.....

wir suchen weiterhin nette zuverlässige Mitglieder

für Infos etc. flüstert mich oder jemand anderes von der Gilde einfach mal ingame an oder hinterlasst eine PN   


Bis denne 

 Nifli


----------

